# Diet check please. (1kg meat per day!!!)



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, been on low - medium carb and its causing my bodyfat to drop nice and slow without being hungry all day.

What do you guys think of this.

Current weight is 93kg and im 5'9''

bf a little lower than this as it was about a month ago:




























So diet is:

8.00am: 30g pro 50g oats shake. 5g glutamine

9.00am: Banana and pint of water

10.00am: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

12.30pm: 250g chicken with peppers, banana, 30g nuts

3.00pm: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

5.30pm: 5 - 6 snotty eggs with 3 slices of bread as soldiers (mmmm!!)

7 - 7.30pm: Train

9.00pm: 30g pro, 50g simple carbs, 5g glutaimine

Cardio (45min low intensity)

10.00pm: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

All my bananas are slightly green as i only like them like that which i think means lower G.I.

What you guys think, more carbs. Stay as i am.

My weight is staying pretty much level (slightly up and down everyday) and bf is dropping so would that suggest that lean mass is being added?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

30 views?? anyone got any ideas??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not many carbs in thre really??.. i eat more than that dieting


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im bulking but thinking of dropping carbs slightly and upping meat to 1kg


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Got plenty of protein in there mate and if bf is dropping but weight staying the same, or thereabouts, i would say your increasing your lean muscle mass too. If it's working for you, stick with it. When it isn't and you start to lose the weight, up the carbs and vice versa, if you start to pack the bf back on, lower the carbs.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

And LOL at your facial expressions in the bottom pic, look like:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> And LOL at your facial expressions in the bottom pic, look like:


Yeah, think im going to just start cutting my head of as i always have an ugly face


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kezz said:


> not many carbs in thre really??.. i eat more than that dieting


Works out at about 200 - 206g of carbs mate. with protein sitting at about 350g, wouldn't this be ideal. If not, what would you have me add and where?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, think im going to just start cutting my head of as i always have an ugly face


Your not ugly

You just pull faces like k

Lol just smile or pose like you would in a pic for FB


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Your not ugly
> 
> You just pull faces like k
> 
> Lol just smile or pose like you would in a pic for FB


I dont really do smiling unless someone makes me laugh.

Sometimes i do a smile with one half of my lips. Will this be okay lol.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just get kate to tickle you with a feather before she takes the pic :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Just get kate to tickle you with a feather before she takes the pic :lol:


Cant risk her being in the photo mate. There will be an uproar again lol.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Smile...and the world will smile with you.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Smile...and the world will smile with you.


lol, love it. avi material i think!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking larger than Raptor now buddy


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Could try fasted cardio HIT, how does your body react to HIT? Makes my appetite stronger and sprints help my legs grow. Possibly move your toasts up a couple hours earlier. To be fair though, you look in good nick and if your not struggling you dont really need to change anything yet. Mix up your veg mate, brocolli, sprouts.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Looking larger than Raptor now buddy


Lol - the ongoing debate :laugh:

But OMG good news! My gear that was seized has arrived!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Not a million miles away from what i eat. Get more green veg in IMO.

Trying to do a bit of recomp i take it?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Because I know you love adding cocks to pictures


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Because I know you love adding cocks to pictures


Nice, one more year!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Looking larger than Raptor now buddy


hahaha, he will be fuming.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> *Lol - the ongoing debate* :laugh:
> 
> But OMG good news! My gear that was seized has arrived!
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


There is no debate. :cool2:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Legs are looking better mate :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

pira said:


> Could try fasted cardio HIT, how does your body react to HIT? Makes my appetite stronger and sprints help my legs grow. Possibly move your toasts up a couple hours earlier. *To be fair though, you look in good nick* and if your not struggling you dont really need to change anything yet. Mix up your veg mate, brocolli, sprouts.


I dont want to be in good nick though lol. I want to be a monster! YESTERDAY!! (my main problem:cursing:!)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Syko said:


> Legs are looking better mate :thumbup1:


The synthol ones or non synthol ones lol.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> There is no debate. :cool2:


Mate i am bigger than you now and i haven't even started my bulk properly!

Im afraid after posing in the gym last night i realised you have no chance of beating me any time in the immediate future, even if you are going for mass size!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol I'm bigger than both of you and I'm natty

So there


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Lol I'm bigger than both of you and I'm natty


You are not needed here natty!!!!! Leave this place at once.

p.s. hi mate.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol don't hate the player hate the game mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Lol don't hate the player hate the game mate


I do, it just takes so long to play and collect all those green house, then you get red hotels that always get knocked off. Then you get bills for them.

Everyone gets bored and agrees its a draw even though i am winning.

F.ucking monopoly.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Lol don't hate the player hate the game mate


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/115210-black-people-genetically-superior-athletes.html

:tongue:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Its not a black thing lol

I started off at 10 stone four and half years ago

All hard work

people either think black genetics or juice when it comes to my results lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Its not a black thing lol
> 
> I started off at 10 stone four and half years ago
> 
> ...


mmmmmm juicy black jeans!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

In all honesty you do bust your balls, i can't wait to see you when you've got on the juice.. :thumbup1:

When you thinking of starting bud?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Thx mate

I wanna bring up my lagging body parts before I start

Probably will start sometime next year

Although that's what I said last year lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> people either think black genetics or juice when it comes to my results lol


 Nah its all the fried chicken and partial reps right?

That said seems to work for guys around my parts so may need to look into that:confused1:

Diet looks ok M i would add in banana with first meal and every 4th day have a higher carb day around 400 grams with lower fat. Also one reasonable cheat meal per week

Looks good so far bud:thumbup1:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol kfc is probably where I'm going wrong

I missed out on the black genetics ...... I can't even rap...I'm a failure


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> Lol kfc is probably where I'm going wrong
> 
> I missed out on the black genetics ...... I can't even rap...I'm a failure


 Well if you get big enough you can be the bodygaurd to a rapper and wear a big massive gold chain and a big grill :thumbup1:

I actually do want to get some grillz that say SUPERMAN across them


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Good point imma need some ice rather than gold trying to keep it classy

If you get grillz and wear Ed hardy you're once step closer to guido status


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Thx mate
> 
> I wanna bring up my lagging body parts before I start
> 
> ...


Lol you said it 2 years ago, when you was asking me what sides i got and i said little bad sides but lots of awesomeness..

The convo ended with, right! Im gonna do it soon. lol and 2 years later... :laugh:

But you have done the right thing waiting, you'll gain crazy when you do take the plunge :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

No need to start gear mate, that's for white losers who can't gain muscle like the black supermen.........don't sink to our level afterall every white guy on juice is just chasing what 50cent did natural!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

RAPTOR- Lol was that two years ago **** time flies

I have to at some point because I fail as a black man

Can't rap, don't like kfc and I can't run fast anymore

I can't swim very well so at least there's one thing

Seriously though I will take the plunge next year


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> I can't swim very well so at least there's one thing
> 
> Seriously though I will take the plunge next year


 Well i guess jumping into the deep end of the pool will fix that "cant swim very well" thing up quickly:thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah mate 2 years have passed...

I think your well ready mate.










Come on join the dark side :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

No it won't because I will drown and DIE!!!!!!!

Which is what every black person is told from a young age lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

RAPTOR

Lol I will .. I will

Two years ago I would have mc d's twice a day because I have a fast metabolism and wouldn't put on a pound

Lol times have changed


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

You have a very similar phsique to a guy in my gym and those lockers look the same as the ones in my gym too... Where you from mate?

Also, I'll add this: juice or no juice, you look like a beast!


----------

